# up and running



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

still a long way yet to go


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

another shot


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Look awesome and very nice piece of wood. Where do you find that?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. Keep up the good work !

Stuart


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

lol the Stave river. I found the the submerged trees, been there forever, jumped in with a swede saw and voila. Trimmed the back flush with a rip saw and one center peace was made.
An ornate bichir lives happily under it now lol.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

looking great keep up the good work..


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the Stump!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that stump is pimp! LOL

awesome find dude!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup. What else do you plan to do?


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

My thanks to Coris for driving out to Pitt Meadows last night, I'm now the proud new owner of a Thai Silk Flowerhorn  The Severum is NOT impressed lol. I need to get some dither fisher in there for her to vent on so Mr.Platinum can settle in without her pestering. He's handling her pissiness well lol. Man I wish this was a larger set up, I would loooooove to have an arowana in there lol.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

great looking tank and stump


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

all moved in and starting to settle...


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Did you get that Thai silk from Cowis?


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

I did, quite pleased thusfar.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that stump is awesome


----------

